# Newbie searching for (deleted) Gluck CD



## Richard Butler 130 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi, Greeting from a 'newbie' here. Love lots of music including classical. I am particularly looking for a recording of a Gluck opera/ballet aired on Radio 3 in 1990, details are below:

Iphigenie en Aulide 

Gluck's opera in three acts to a text by Le Bland de Roullet, after Racine (sung in French) (bass-bar) 
(mezzo) (soprano) (tenor) (bass) (bass) (bass-bar) (mezzo) (sops) Monteverdi Choir; Lyons Opera Orch/Gardiner. Records 

BBC Radio 3, 5 July 1990 14.00

This was being sold by Prelude Records but has been deleted. I had this recording on tape and my car stereo ate it years ago. It contains lots of additional ballet music not found on other recordings.

Any help in finding this would be very welcome.

Many thanks

Richard (Worcestershire, UK)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Could it be this one, on Erato?

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0022924500329


----------



## Richard Butler 130 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have this CD but it is not the same recording. Even though it is by Gardner and Monteverdi Choir it is so very different, a complete live opera.

I guess any complete recording of the opera would be OK.

Impressed with your quick reply - thanks.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Or this one, on Presto Classical?

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7976315--gluck-iphigenie-en-aulide-les-pelerins-de-la-mecque-don-juan


----------

